# whos got the fastest ev on here?



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

interested to know who has a fast ev  (this site only) thanks


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

lots of ways to slice that, i.e. 0-30, 0-60, 1/4 mile, 1/8 mile, typically fast is different than quick in automotive terms:

quick=acceleration
fast=top speed

can you be more specific?

edit: John Metric lists a megawatt dragster in the garage, probably a good candidate:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/682


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

any kind of fast, acceleration, top speed, whatever


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

I think John's Miata will do a 1.9 sec 0-60 and would probably grab many of those categories.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

My guess is his 60' is more like 1.4 seconds but maybe he'll see this and post up.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

John's Miata has to take most of those categories except top speed. Of course his dragster will break them all.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

That's probably true if you consider "street legal" vehicles. (Quotes because I don't think the Miata is actually registered, although it could be.) The Rocket ran the 1/4-mile at 6.94/201. KillaCycle was one of the first and certainly no slouch. These types of race vehicles routinely run a 1-second 60'. Garlits' dragster ran a 1-second 60'. KillaJoule has run 270 mph at Bonneville and (with the changes they've made IMHO) has a good shot at 300 mph this year if the salt holds together.

It's like anything else: speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

NEDRA has a list of records, I have not cross referenced to current diyeleccar users, will leave that as an exercise for the OP.

http://www.nedra.com/record_holders.html

and google shows some Bonneville records for EVs (over 300mph)
https://www.google.com/#q=fastest+electric+car+bonneville

plus pikes peak was a good effort.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

And don't forget Black Zombie. Didn't it manage 174 mph? Very Fast!


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

arklan said:


> interested to know who has a fast ev  (this site only) thanks


I don't know about my car but my money goes pretty fast.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

arklan said:


> interested to know who has a fast ev  (this site only) thanks


Not sure of your definition of _has_ or _got_, but I was part of the crew which built and ran the Lightning battery powered motorcycles in 2009 - 2012. We we the first electric 2-wheeled vehicle to set a record above 200mph and still hold that record from Bonneville, 2011, at 215.960mph, flying mile, SCTA. The bike (2009 model) in my avatar did 176+mph. Top recorded speed for the 2011 bike was 218.637mph. On Aug. 8th, 2015 they recorded 209.1mph standing start on the Mojave Mile.

More info: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62058


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Rubber in all four gears and power windows. 0-60 1.5 seconds...


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

I thought it was fuel efficiency that commanded more importance when it comes to EVs.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Many people still think of golf carts when they hear "EV". Going fast helps change paradigms.

I might as well post these; 1st Gen Hayabusa conversion i.e. stock bodwork.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Frank said:


> Many people still think of golf carts when they hear "EV". Going fast helps change paradigms.
> 
> I might as well post these; 1st Gen Hayabusa conversion i.e. stock bodwork.


Very impressive Frank. Great passes. Knockin' on Mr. 200's door. It's a bitch of a milestone. Good luck and be safe.

major

ps. Got a pic of the bike (& pilot)


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Major. There's not much left power-wise but I can make a couple of small aero improvements and my gearing may need to be tweaked a bit. Next event is Labor Day weekend. Sorry, no recent pics of me on the bike but I'm hoping something will pop up on facebook.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I also wanted to add re efficiency: a typical race for me at Loring is 5.5 miles length. That's from where the bike was stored/charged to start line, 1.5 miles WFO, 1 mile to slow down, 2.5 miles on return road and back to charge. Typical energy usage was 2 kWh (AC). I think that's somewhere around half a pint of gasoline. Typical return road speed is 50 mph.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Taking another shot with the Genovation corvette this week, hoping to hit that elusive 200mph mark...


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

1/4 mile record for street legal EVs (UK legal) 9.86 sec !
http://www.gizmag.com/800-hp-flux-capacitor-record/44477/


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

123.4 in the Denver mile on our electric sidecar rig. Shooting for 150ish at bonniville this year twin motenergy Ac motors twin sevcon controllers running 100volts 750 amps 
Father is getting a Ph.D. In aerodynamics and has been working all year on dropping the drag coefficient


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Jeremyfc1 said:


> 123.4 in the Denver mile on our electric sidecar rig. Shooting for 150ish at bonniville this year twin motenergy Ac motors twin sevcon controllers running 100volts 750 amps
> Father is getting a Ph.D. In aerodynamics and has been working all year on dropping the drag coefficient


Impressive!


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Hollie Maea said:


> Taking another shot with the Genovation corvette this week, hoping to hit that elusive 200mph mark...


Extended our record a little bit today in warm ups, going for the gold tomorrow...


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Hollie Maea said:


> Extended our record a little bit today in warm ups, going for the gold tomorrow...


It's official! 200 mph in the rear view mirror!

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2016/07/20160728-gxe.html


----------



## ken wont (Jul 6, 2016)

Hollie Maea said:


> It's official! 200 mph in the rear view mirror!
> 
> http://www.greencarcongress.com/2016/07/20160728-gxe.html


Nothing is "Official" without photos!! (hint hint)


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

ken wont said:


> Nothing is "Official" without photos!! (hint hint)


We should have photos, video and more details from the car owner, Genovation, soon...


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Timeslip? I would be interested in seeing this vehicle race at one of the regular venues i.e. ECTA, LTA, Mohave, etc. Come on up to Maine!


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Frank said:


> Timeslip? I would be interested in seeing this vehicle race at one of the regular venues i.e. ECTA, LTA, Mohave, etc. Come on up to Maine!


Still waiting to see the timeslip and/or certificate. I think local news in Florida is going to do a segment this evening, so they might be waiting for that for a more detailed press release.

Also, my understanding is that this was a standing mile, but I haven't confirmed that yet. I'll update this when I learn more.

Not sure what Genovation's plans are next for the car, but I wouldn't be surprised if they take it on some kind of circuit and enter it into some races.


Edit: Updated information--the certified standing mile speed was 189.4 mph. 205.6 was the ultimate top speed, achieved in around 1.5 miles.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I made some relatively minor changes at the Loring Timing Association's "Harvest Event" and upped my record several times. Final timeslip:



Major had asked for a picture, here's me with Rachael Johnson and Greg Neal at an abbreviated "Two Club" presentation.



As far as I know this is the first time a street legal electric vehicle of any sort with stock bodywork has exceeded 200 mph in the standing start mile.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done Frank.
That is a brilliant result and a very brave performance !
Do you log any data ?
kW at max accel or max speed ?
Total kW hr used for each run ?
Max amps ?
Etc


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I do have some data but haven't crunched it all yet. Max instantaneous power was around 175 kW. Total energy is about 2 kWh for a total distance of 5.x miles.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats Frank!! An amazing accomplishment! You are WAY braver than I.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Frank said:


> I made some relatively minor changes at the Loring Timing Association's "Harvest Event" and upped my record several times. Final timeslip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Frank,

Been meaning to post here and say congratulations, so here it is. Better late than never. Thanks for the pic, but some people are blocking the view. 

Took a while to get 200 didn't it. Three years for us. All the sweeter when you get it. Still just a handful of electrics have gotten there. I've been involved with two; a 2-wheeler and a 4-wheeler.

When we set the 200mph+ record they inducted our rider (Paul Thede) into the Red Hat Club. He took the crew (both of us) to the banquet at the end of speed week (Bonneville). Dinner with a bunch of go-fasters. A couple of 400mph+ guys. Bill Warner sat across the table from me. RIP  First sit-on motorcycle to record 300mph+. I believe he did that up your way. Great guy.

Anyway.... Be careful out there. Go fast. Be safe.

major

On my proof read I just noticed the street sign. Red hat 200. Blue hat 300. Green hat 400. IIRC.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks major. Yes, as you see, Bill did the 311 at Loring (1.5 mile). There's about a mile of shutdown and he still had to go past the regular turn-out area. All the serious 300-in-a-mile efforts will take place there because of the extra shutdown length. The guys running 250-260 in the mile have typically slowed to <200 at the 1.5 mark. Shutdown area for these attempts at the other tracks is marginal IMHO.

It didn't actually take me that long to hit the mark. I made the initial setup based on theoretical numbers and data from the summer run allowed me to tweak. I'm the chief timer and don't spend any time working on things while at the events. I feel I can probably up the mile speed another 3-4 mph with stock bodywork. Some of the guys are "suggesting" I go with the Charlie Toy or other LSR fairing but I'm not sure I want to do that. Of course a standing-start pavement event is a lot different than the salt!

Bill was such a nice man, we still miss him a lot. We put out his street sign every event.


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

For me, when it comes to EVs, efficiency matters much more than speed.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tommypress said:


> For me, when it comes to EVs, efficiency matters much more than speed.


Different folks; different strokes 

It is nice to be able to choose without all of the smoke and noise.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

tommypress said:


> For me, when it comes to EVs, efficiency matters much more than speed.


Something else to consider is that racing does indeed improve the breed. It's all about efficiency i.e. doing more with less.


----------

